# Found some pottery or porcelain jug of some kind



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

I found this in the drainage ditch in my yard. Anybody know what it is? It had a metal handle and there is still a piece of metal in one side. No markings at all on it and very little decoration. It looks really old to me.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

smells like a chamber pot... or dirty feet, not sure which exactly


----------



## fathom this (Feb 10, 2008)

Looks to be a potty to me.:lol::lol: Hope its not loaded.


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Ewww, I just googled chamber pot and that looks like what it is:lol:

I think that was just muck on the inside...


----------



## jpollman (Jan 14, 2001)

I was going to say chamber pot too. YUCK!


----------



## Woodbutcher-1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Chamber Pot ?(don't want to highjack this thread) that made me remember a time in Europa as a kid, it was customary in certain regions to obtain such a vessel for an upcoming wedding for the bride and groom. The pot was filled up with Beer and a Knackwurst placed into it. The bride and groom had to first take a drink out of it before it was passed around to drink from it .


----------

